# Light bleeding everyday since 2dpt...



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I previously posted about my bleeding which started 2dp5dt ot us now 9dp6dt and I am still dribbling brown/pink/dark red blood.  It's driving me insane!!  Today I have dull tummy ache on and off and a slight back ache.  Keep knicker checking in case it's af but nothing heavy so far.  I know mist will say it's  implantation bleeding but over 1 week??  Do you think af has been trying to come all this time but pessaries are holding it off?  Is that possible?  

Otd is tomorrow I know not long to go but still making me so anxious and very scared of result have cried everyday since bleeding started.

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Have you spoken to your clinic about this ?  If so, what have the advised ?  If not, then I would give them a call asap.

It could be implantation, it could be some form of irritation from the EC and/or ET procedures or it could be that your progesterone support isn't quite enough...what are you on ?  They may advise increasing your progesterone.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi natasha 

I did call them and they said nothing they can do.  I upped my progesterone by 200mg a day since Saturday (didn't tell them) naughty I know but had to try it.  Still no different!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Not sure what to advise then hun if you're already increased progesterone.

If you're 9dp5dt then you're 14dpEC....have you tested at all ?  I know it's probably a litte early (when's your OTD) but our clinic say can test at 11dp5dt and I know some others say 10dp5dt.

Fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I tested 3dpt and it was negative.

Otd is tomorrow which will be 10dpt so I guess I will just have to be patient.

Kim xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kim, 

I had a reddy brown spotting on Friday (OTD is tomorrow) When I called the clinic, they said it could be and irritation of my cervix from the pesseries, apparently this can happen (obviously not if your using back passage) 

Good luck tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi twinkle thanks for response but using back passage so not that...

Praying I get me dream tomorrow.

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

3dp5dt is way way too early to test....your embies would've only been 8 days old and implantation can happen up until they're around 12 days old so all the negative result told you then was that there was no more HCG in your system from the trigger shot.

Good luck for tomorrow 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking of you for tomorrow Kim    
Love 
Isobel xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks girls xxx


----------

